# homemade deer blind



## firebiker (Dec 25, 2004)

I hunt mainly from climbing stands, but next year I want to build a blind to add to my hunting options. I have always wanted a box stand blind that could be used on those cold,wet, or windy days. a simple box that I can construct to get in that would have four sides,a roof and shooting slots. if anybody has plans, size or ideas for this please contact me


----------



## Woody (Dec 25, 2004)

Gary Mercer has box stands that work great on his club. -- I'll bet he has a material list/plan.

Send him a PM.


----------

